# Austin Uber driver raped by pax



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

The two arrived at his destination - Drifter Jack's Hostel on the 2600 block of Guadalupe Street, near the University of Texas campus - and the driver told officers she repeatedly refused Alvarado's propositions before he raped her in the vehicle, according to the affidavit.

http://www.statesman.com/news/local...ber-driver-last-month/uAOe0ZupV8Ze0tK42EdvbJ/


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Not trying to blame the victim or anything, and maybe it's my morbid curiosity, but how did she get to a point that he raped her... did she get out of the car? did he drag her out?did he mount her right there in the driver's seat? Or was this a sexual assault and there was no penis in vagina? 

I have many questions about this.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

The point: she was forced to do something she didn't want to do. You drive for uber so you know route doesn't matter.



Ezridax said:


> Not trying to blame the victim or anything, and maybe it's my morbid curiosity, but how did she get to a point that he raped her... did she get out of the car? did he drag her out?did he mount her right there in the driver's seat? Or was this a sexual assault and there was no penis in vagina?
> 
> I have many questions about this.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Ezridax said:


> Not trying to blame the victim or anything, and maybe it's my morbid curiosity, but how did she get to a point that he raped her... did she get out of the car? did he drag her out?did he mount her right there in the driver's seat? Or was this a sexual assault and there was no penis in vagina?
> 
> I have many questions about this.


Either gun, knife or just physical force. I've met some really petite {110 -125lb} women that drive uber.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> Not trying to blame the victim or anything, and maybe it's my morbid curiosity, but how did she get to a point that he raped her... did she get out of the car? did he drag her out?did he mount her right there in the driver's seat? Or was this a sexual assault and there was no penis in vagina?
> 
> I have many questions about this.


 Remember, Hillary Clinton said that a woman is to be believed!!


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Remember, Hillary Clinton said that a woman is to be believed!!


Wasn't really saying I didn't believe her, just feel like there is a lot of missing information. And I for one think that people can learn from these experiences. Being raped isn't exactly high on my list of things to do today, so I would love to know how this happened so I can avoid it. IE, did she get out of the car for whatever reason. Did she do something stupid like going in his house? I don't believe she's at fault, but if there are things that women can do to try to prevent this, it would be helpful to know.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Did she get banned for being uncooperative to riders request?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> The point: she was forced to do something she didn't want to do. You drive for uber so you know route doesn't matter.


...we drive for Uber, doesn't that really apply to all of us???


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> Wasn't really saying I didn't believe her, just feel like there is a lot of missing information. And I for one think that people can learn from these experiences. Being raped isn't exactly high on my list of things to do today, so I would love to know how this happened so I can avoid it. IE, did she get out of the car for whatever reason. Did she do something stupid like going in his house? I don't believe she's at fault, but if there are things that women can do to try to prevent this, it would be helpful to know.


Agreed. Like so many news stories it misses tons of pertinent details.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> The two arrived at his destination - Drifter Jack's Hostel on the 2600 block of Guadalupe Street, near the University of Texas campus - and the driver told officers she repeatedly refused Alvarado's propositions before he raped her in the vehicle, according to the affidavit.
> 
> http://www.statesman.com/news/local...ber-driver-last-month/uAOe0ZupV8Ze0tK42EdvbJ/


how many stars did she get?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Agreed. Like so many news stories it misses tons of pertinent details.


Man this is so true. I am getting to the point where I can't stand the news because it's so stilted.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> how many stars did she get?


Wtf??? Lol


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

What badge would it be? Excellent Service or Above and Beyond? Maybe Neat and Tidy?


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> Wasn't really saying I didn't believe her, just feel like there is a lot of missing information. And I for one think that people can learn from these experiences. Being raped isn't exactly high on my list of things to do today, so I would love to know how this happened so I can avoid it. IE, did she get out of the car for whatever reason. Did she do something stupid like going in his house? I don't believe she's at fault, but if there are things that women can do to try to prevent this, it would be helpful to know.


I didn't read the article but people don't cry false rape often. Just the criticism alone is t worth it. And also the reason why most rapes go undocumented.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Ezridax said:


> Not trying to blame the victim or anything, and maybe it's my morbid curiosity, but how did she get to a point that he raped her... did she get out of the car? did he drag her out?did he mount her right there in the driver's seat? Or was this a sexual assault and there was no penis in vagina?
> 
> I have many questions about this.


That was very graphic description. Thank you


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

unPat said:


> That was very graphic description. Thank you


He's looking for a step by step rape tutorial.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> He's looking for a step by step rape tutorial.


or maybe just the youtube video


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

It's a good point. Once the guy touches her the way he did...grabbed her hand an put it on his crotch....stop car. Get out and call 911.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Agreed. Like so many news stories it misses tons of pertinent details.


Sometimes police departments don't release pertinent details to make it easier to charge a person.

Pertinent details is on a need to know basis and the public doesn't get to know a lot of details until the trial.

Of course, by then interest is gone so no one pays attention.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

The more I think about this the more questions I have as well. It would be very difficult to rape a driver in their vehicle. There is absolutely no room to do that unless the girl is pulled or voluntarily leaves the driver's seat (gun point/knife point/ clueless to his intentions). You have the steering wheel, console and limited seat room. Information is definitely missing.



NHDriver said:


> The more I think about this the more questions I have as well. It would be very difficult to rape a driver in their vehicle. There is absolutely no room to do that unless the girl is pulled or voluntarily leaves the driver's seat (gun point/knife point/ clueless to his intentions). You have the steering wheel, console and limited seat room. Information is definitely missing.


Plus in that instance putting the vehicle in drive and heading to the closest area with your window rolled down screaming for help seems to be a good course of action. If she crashed the vehicle that would have also thwarted the attempt.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

My first child was conceived in the front seat (passengers side) of a '64 VW bug. 
Granted it had a sun roof ... but, not a whole lot of room ...


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> My first child was conceived in the front seat (passengers side) of a '64 VW bug.
> Granted it had a sun roof ... but, not a whole lot of room ...


But you were obviously willing and was it the male or female in the seat? Different dynamic depending on who is in the seat.



NHDriver said:


> But you were obviously willing and was it the male or female in the seat? Different dynamic depending on who is in the seat.


Plus i would doubt she would willingly move from the driver's seat to the pax seat if she feared sexual assault. IDK maybe that's just me.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> Remember, Hillary Clinton said that a woman is to be believed!!


Unless, of course, the accusations are against Bill. Then the woman is a lying snake.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

Maybe he offered a large tip and didn't tip her, she got pissed and cried rape?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NHDriver said:


> But you were obviously willing and was it the male or female in the seat? Different dynamic depending on who is in the seat.
> 
> Plus i would doubt she would willingly move from the driver's seat to the pax seat if she feared sexual assault. IDK maybe that's just me.


Somebody screws a pistol into yur left ear - yer gunna move where and how you are told to move.
If that includes ''move over that gear shift handle and have a seat in my lap'' - you'll do it. Unwillingly, but you'll do it.


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

absolutely agree, who wouldn't.. but there is no mention of a weapon so again, details are missing. If it were done at gun point wouldn't you think it would be mentioned? That would be an important detail.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

NHDriver said:


> absolutely agree, who wouldn't.. but there is no mention of a weapon so again, details are missing. If it were done at gun point wouldn't you think it would be mentioned?.


No, as previously noted, cops leave out details, and newspapers are not the best source for accurate information.
The comment that I responded to was that she would not "willingly" make those movements. I gave one example of how it could be achieved, without it being 'willingly'.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

The comments here are atrocious.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> The comments here are atrocious.


You said rape twice.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

swingset said:


> You said rape twice.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Accusations of this sort always deserve the utmost in kindness and understanding -- and investigation.

I was called to jury duty once. I learned that it was a rape case. The ADA was doing voir dire. And it came to be my turn. 
She asked: "If it came down to 'she said' vs. 'he said', and that is the only information you have, could you find in favor of the plaintiff?" 
I said, "No forensics? No witness? Nothing except plaintiffs testimony?"
She answered, "yes". 
I thought about it and said, "I'd have a real tough time convicting someone of a felony with no corroborating evidence."
She made a face at me and said, "You have a wife?" I said, "yes". 
She said, "Do you have a sister?" I said, "Yes, two."
She said, "I assume you have a mother"
I just looked at her, thinking "what a b!tch".
She said, "If one of your family members were assaulted, would you want justice?"
I said, "Of course. But, I also have a father, and a brother -- and I wouldn't want them convicted and imprisoned for something they didn't do."

I was immediately excused.

Too many men, throughout history have been caught on top of the wrong woman, had her jump up and proclaim to their husband, brother, father "He raped me". 
Then the hapless lover was frog marched to the nearest tree and lynched.
I'd like to think that can't happen any more - but I suspect that it does.

I am not talking about any particular case, especially this one. But, we should not jump to any conclusions. It will come out during trial (if there is one). We are just guessing.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> Not trying to blame the victim or anything, and maybe it's my morbid curiosity, but how did she get to a point that he raped her... did she get out of the car? did he drag her out?did he mount her right there in the driver's seat? Or was this a sexual assault and there was no penis in vagina?
> 
> I have many questions about this.


Mild-Moderate Penis per Square Inch of Vagina actually


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> I didn't read the article but people don't cry false rape often. Just the criticism alone is t worth it. And also the reason why most rapes go undocumented.


It wasn't criticism. And I wasn't saying it is a false accusation. Like I said in my other post, I want to know more because, yes, it's not her fault, but perhaps there was something that could have avoided this. And those lessons are the ones I want to know. Or should women just rely on the idea that rape is wrong and not be proactive about protecting themselves?



unPat said:


> That was very graphic description. Thank you


I've written erotica before. Happy to help. Lol


UberBastid said:


> Somebody screws a pistol into yur left ear - yer gunna move where and how you are told to move.
> If that includes ''move over that gear shift handle and have a seat in my lap'' - you'll do it. Unwillingly, but you'll do it.


where does it say that a gun was involved? I didn't see that anywhere.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Leo1983 said:


> I didn't read the article but people don't cry false rape often. Just the criticism alone is t worth it. And also the reason why most rapes go undocumented.


Alright Sir, that's a ludicrous ****ing statement, where are u even basing such a big claim that most rapes don't get reported.
you think the majority of girls actually raped don't report it?
there's girls that fake rape stories for **** sake.
C'Mon.

============================

Rape stories like this you gotta take at face value

for #1 this girl is trying to work
#2 there's nothing suspicious on her end

All i see is a sad rape story from some SLEEZY Sad **** that's so desperate and vile as a person that he would do such a thing.

Ima get shit for this but -----

*Every single time i see one of these ****ed up stories it's always an Arab or Mexican raping these girls

*
Sad ****in' Fact -- this shit disgusts me beyond most things and i'm not even a girl who's been raped. I'm just a simple big-dicked man.

Side Note ------------ there was a news story earlier this year that a syrian refugee that escaped and was allowed to live in Austria -- Raped a 10 year old boy at a community pool -- due to a sexual emergency

There's a lot of 'college type' rape thats probably not rape most of the time.

and then there's this kind of stuff.

These men should be killed or have their cocks cut off

sick ****


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Yeah, I try to respect everyone's opinion and all, but I gotta bow out when we start getting into the racism of it. I will agree that both rapes going unreported (for a variety of fears) AND false rape claims are common. I think the person who first asked for more details, I think it was Ezri Dax (not to be confused with the previous host Jadzia, and if you don't get that joke, then you aren't a Star Trek fan and as such aren't a real person... lol), who originally wanted more details for exactly those reasons, we simply don't have enough information to really have any thoughts one way or the other.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Ezridax said:


> Wasn't really saying I didn't believe her, just feel like there is a lot of missing information. And I for one think that people can learn from these experiences. Being raped isn't exactly high on my list of things to do today, so I would love to know how this happened so I can avoid it. IE, did she get out of the car for whatever reason. Did she do something stupid like going in his house? I don't believe she's at fault, but if there are things that women can do to try to prevent this, it would be helpful to know.


If you are going to drive at night I think you should carry mace. Even if she did something stupid like getting out of the car or, worse, going into the house the mace would prove to be useful. But best not to engage at all with these type of men. They are sick.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> Yeah, I try to respect everyone's opinion and all, but I gotta bow out when we start getting into the racism of it. I will agree that both rapes going unreported (for a variety of fears) AND false rape claims are common. I think the person who first asked for more details, I think it was Ezri Dax (not to be confused with the previous host Jadzia, and if you don't get that joke, then you aren't a Star Trek fan and as such aren't a real person... lol), who originally wanted more details for exactly those reasons, we simply don't have enough information to really have any thoughts one way or the other.


But it's fun to get at all crazy and racist brah

i fully believe it tho don't get me wrong

but 2 dudes don't debate rape in public let alone spout off on how arabs or blacks or whites are doing 100% of the raping

---- if ppl did that would be ****ing bonkers yo


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

DJWolford said:


> ---- if ppl did that would be &%[email protected]!*ing bonkers yo


Jesse Pinkman?!? What are you up to these days? 

Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

brianboru said:


> If you are going to drive at night I think you should carry mace. Even if she did something stupid like getting out of the car or, worse, going into the house the mace would prove to be useful. But best not to engage at all with these type of men. They are sick.


True, if i was a girl with a nice, tight, delicious, joocy vagina i would definitely have Mace or .... what else could you use to defend yourself thats clean???? Knife or any real weapon stuff is way to messy

==================================

i mean hell if a dude tried to rape me while driving -- the mother****er would be getting buried the next day.

Poor girls

they actually have to worry about the possibility of some creepy disgusting guy trying to **** them

horrible


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

A 2014 study of college campus rape statistics by the BJS found that 63% of reported rapes against females aged 18 to 24 are done by white males, 19% are done by black males and 10% are done by another race and 8% are unknown. The study used data from 1995-2013, and show that rape in college are independent of race.[20] The National Violence Against Women Survey found that 34% of American Indian female respondents had experienced attempted or completed rape in The rapist was more likely to be a non-Native than a Native.[21]

Delinking the stereotypes that fly around is useful,,


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

brianboru said:


> A 2014 study of college campus rape statistics by the BJS found that 63% of reported rapes against females aged 18 to 24 are done by white males, 19% are done by black males and 10% are done by another race and 8% are unknown. The study used data from 1995-2013, and show that rape in college are independent of race.[20] The National Violence Against Women Survey found that 34% of American Indian female respondents had experienced attempted or completed rape in their lifetime. The rapist was more likely to be a non-Native than a Native.[21]


Not to mention the statistics about rape most commonly happening by someone the victim knows.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

brianboru said:


> A 2014 study of college campus rape statistics by the BJS found that 63% of reported rapes against females aged 18 to 24 are done by white males, 19% are done by black males and 10% are done by another race and 8% are unknown. The study used data from 1995-2013, and show that rape in college are independent of race.[20] The National Violence Against Women Survey found that 34% of American Indian female respondents had experienced attempted or completed rape in The rapist was more likely to be a non-Native than a Native.[21]
> 
> Delinking the stereotypes that fly around is useful,,


Nah sir you don't get to be a know it all with your statistics.
and they don't mean anything in these examples because its a really small specific sample size.

I'm not even trying to be racist --- I'm saying every single uber driver rape story i've ever read was perpetrated by Arab guys

every single story of a Female Uber Driver getting raped by a PAX.

and you'll see nothing but pictures of 30-50 year old men that look like they all work at the local kabob shop


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Yeah Brianboru.. quit ruining his game with all your silly facts, and logic, and reason! That's not cool!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Was she foolish enough to accept $200 for playing video games with him?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

brianboru said:


> If you are going to drive at night I think you should carry mace. Even if she did something stupid like getting out of the car or, worse, going into the house the mace would prove to be useful. But best not to engage at all with these type of men. They are sick.


This was texas. Concealed carry is easy to get and there are some very small handguns available now chambered in .380 ACP. I think it would have been helpful if she had just such a gun immediately accessible to her left hand at all times. Otherwise, agree with you on the mace. Anybody in a state that has legalized defense sprays should, at the very least, have one in easy reach.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> Yeah Brianboru.. quit ruining his game with all your silly facts, and logic, and reason! That's not cool!


Look it up paw


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

How is it that any story on rape in this forum becomes every ******bag uber drivers homing beacon.

For anyone questioning whether this happened here is a better article.

"
The driver told police that Alvarado forcefully told her to turn off the app and once she did so, he said "she could now stay with him and have sex," the affidavit said. Despite her saying no and trying to give excuses, she told police he eventually pulled her into the backseat and sexually assaulted her. She told police she was "scared to death" and "paralyzed," and so she followed orders.

After the alleged sexual assault ended, he then walked into the hostel.

About an hour later, the driver reported the incident to police. Police later reviewed surveillance video from outside the building, which reflected the driver's account of what happened."

http://www.kvue.com/mobile/article/news/local/uber-passenger-accused-of-raping-driver/471248316


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

I don't think we had a problem anywhere near that magnitude in Austin for the year and a half that Uber left, and our local TNC's operated in their place. Bottom line, Uber and Lyft are magnets for the scum of the earth.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

Pawtism said:


> Yeah Brianboru.. quit ruining his game with all your silly facts, and logic, and reason! That's not cool!


Thanks. I am trying to follow Mark Twain's advice never to argue with an idiot because they will drag you down to their level then beat you with experience.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> What badge would it be? Excellent Service or Above and Beyond? Maybe Neat and Tidy?


I'd guess either "Entertaining Driver" or maybe "Great Amenities".


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> I'd guess either "Entertaining Driver" or maybe "Great Amenities".


Heaven forbid she's a part of this community and comes and see's you guy making jokes from her pain


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Heaven forbid she's a part of this community and comes and see's you guy making jokes from her pain


I laugh only because it hurts too much to cry.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

All female drivers should arm themselves with something. Maglite, scissors, Mase, anything to protect yourself.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

corniilius said:


> All female drivers should arm themselves with something. Maglite, scissors, Mase, anything to protect yourself.


Ruger LCR in .357 Magnum configuration. 5 shot, hammerless, just point it and pull the trigger.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

I mean if you're getting extra, you might as well tip


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> Heaven forbid she's a part of this community and comes and see's you guy making jokes from her pain





Spotscat said:


> Ruger LCR in .357 Magnum configuration. 5 shot, hammerless, just point it and pull the trigger.


See Empress Tabitha it's like this -- I may make comments and joke about inappropriate topics, but I'd also be the first one to contribute to buying this particular driver a revolver for self-defense.

A long time ago my ex-wife and I went to a street fair near Little Rock one weekend. In was cool and rainy that day and my wife wasn't dressed for the occasion. I happened to notice a booth selling long-sleeve heavyweight pink sweatshirts for the Susan G. Komen Foundation, so I bought her one.

She asked why I picked that particular booth, and I told her that there were two reasons - First, I can't imagine the psychological trauma that a woman has to endure if she has breast cancer. Cancer itself is bad enough, something that may cause physical disfiguration is worse, and that this particular cancer may affect a woman's sexuality and possibly her self-esteem is just horrible beyond words. Then I told her that I'd spent 40+ years of my life admiring that particular feature of a woman's anatomy, and that maybe it was time I gave a little something back.

She laughed and said I was a pig. A good-hearted pig, but still a pig.

I can live with that - I'm a pig, but I have a good heart!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Ruger LCR in .357 Magnum configuration. 5 shot, hammerless, just point it and pull the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 156550


Great way to shoot ur self or anything but the attacker. Try grabbing ur {non safety one in the chamber} weapon from a concealed location to face a suprise attack from beside or behind u.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

corniilius said:


> All female drivers should arm themselves with something. Maglite, scissors, Mase, anything to protect yourself.


Uber drivers are not among the most brave drivers around. If Uber drivers were brave, there would have been plenty of bad behaving pax killed by now. Uber drivers rather get killed than do self defense. Doesn't it surprise you why there are so few shooting incident considering the number of people drive?


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Ruger LCR in .357 Magnum configuration. 5 shot, hammerless, just point it and pull the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 156550


If there is no hammer, how does it shoot? Or is it an interior hammer or some sort of pin or something?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Ruger LCR in .357 Magnum configuration. 5 shot, hammerless, just point it and pull the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 156550


6 shots, Chiappa Rhino

"Chambered for the .357 Magnum, its most distinctive feature is that the barrel is on a low axis compared to other revolvers. The Rhino fires from the lowermost chamber of the cylinder, rather than firing from the topmost chamber."

Thus making recoil more ergonomic to the wrist and arm. Some reviewers note side blast from the chamber will be felt on your hand due to the barrel firing from the lower most chamber.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> 6 shots, Chiappa Rhino
> 
> "Chambered for the .357 Magnum, its most distinctive feature is that the barrel is on a low axis compared to other revolvers. The Rhino fires from the lowermost chamber of the cylinder, rather than firing from the topmost chamber."
> 
> Thus making recoil more ergonomic to the wrist and arm. Some reviewers note side blast from the chamber will be felt on your hand due to the barrel firing from the lower most chamber.


That sounds like a perfect gun for women.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> If there is no hammer, how does it shoot? Or is it an interior hammer or some sort of pin or something?


Exactly. The hammer and firing pin are internal, so there is one less system to deal with. Point and pull the trigger, couldn't be simpler!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> 6 shots, Chiappa Rhino
> 
> "Chambered for the .357 Magnum, its most distinctive feature is that the barrel is on a low axis compared to other revolvers. The Rhino fires from the lowermost chamber of the cylinder, rather than firing from the topmost chamber."
> 
> Thus making recoil more ergonomic to the wrist and arm. Some reviewers note side blast from the chamber will be felt on your hand due to the barrel firing from the lower most chamber.


I've never owned or fired a Chiappa, so I can't speak as to their features or reliability the way I can about a Ruger.

What I can say is this --

Looking on Gunbroker.com, the average price of a .357 Chiappa is about $750, while the Ruger LCR is about $500.

The Chiappa is manufactured in Italy, while the Ruger is manufactured in New Hampshire, You-nited States of 'Merica!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> I've never owned or fired a Chiappa, so I can't speak as to their features or reliability the way I can about a Ruger.
> 
> What I can say is this --
> 
> ...


Ruger is a great company. A long time ago I did some contract work for them in one of their NH buildings.

I have been heavily researching the .380 Ruger LCP II with the laser sight. I think it retails for about $375.00.

Nice little pocket gun, with barely any printing.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Smith and Wesson M&P shield, I have mine chambered in 9mm and carry it everywhere. Small, slim and easy to handle. I've put about 4k rounds through mine throughout the years and have never had a jam or misfedd


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

crookedhalo said:


> Smith and Wesson M&P shield, I have mine chambered in 9mm and carry it everywhere. Small, slim and easy to handle. I've put about 4k rounds through mine throughout the years and have never had a jam or misfedd


I have researched that gun as well. The stiff trigger pull was a concern (I have an injury to my hand / wrist area). But overall a nice 9mm.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

It's about a 4-6lbs trigger, you can have them polished and reduce it to a 2-3lbs trigger but sometimes I carry mine for work so I won't modify it incase I ever have to use it. Lawyers love a modified trigger


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I've played with a water pistol and tried different holsters to see which worked best from a seated position, the ankle holster worked best for me, as being comfortable for long hours of driving while i can still easily draw while seated.

Using a shoulder harness and doing a cross draw worked as well but got really uncomfortable for me, and tended to stand out a lot in what i normally wore here.

Anything at the waist level will be extremely difficult to draw while seated/driving.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Great way to shoot ur self or anything but the attacker. Try grabbing ur {non safety one in the chamber} weapon from a concealed location to face a suprise attack from beside or behind u.


It all comes down to training. With enough (and well taught) point shooting training, and especially with situational based training (both behind you in a car and beside you), you'll shoot the attacker (and not yourself). I do agree that simply having the gun in the car without a lot of training is probably dangerous. But if you put in the training time, that gun is a great option (just don't tell Uber lol).



crookedhalo said:


> It's about a 4-6lbs trigger, you can have them polished and reduce it to a 2-3lbs trigger but sometimes I carry mine for work so I won't modify it incase I ever have to use it. Lawyers love a modified trigger


Yeah, it goes to intent. They'll basically claim you were just itching to shoot someone. Also if you were to accidentally hit a bystander, they'd have additional negligence claims.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Pawtism said:


> It all comes down to training. With enough (and well taught) point shooting training, and especially with situational based training (both behind you in a car and beside you), you'll shoot the attacker (and not yourself). I do agree that simply having the gun in the car without a lot of training is probably dangerous. But if you put in the training time, that gun is a great option (just don't tell Uber lol).
> 
> Yeah, it goes to intent. They'll basically claim you were just itching to shoot someone. Also if you were to accidentally hit a bystander, they'd have additional negligence claims.


Modifying guns is generally a bad idea, hair triggers greatly increase the risk of shooting yourself in the balls (cause if you shoot yourself, it's gonna be in the balls, see murphy's law)

Your much better off working out your trigger finger and getting in more range time anyway.

The range i went do lets me do special training for drawing from a seated position and shooting behind me.

All you have to do is ask the range master and you would be surprised at what they can do for you.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Modifying guns is generally a bad idea, hair triggers greatly increase the risk of shooting yourself in the balls (cause if you shoot yourself, it's gonna be in the balls, see murphy's law)
> 
> Your much better off working out your trigger finger and getting in more range time anyway.
> 
> ...


I don't have any balls to shoot myself in; but I agree that spending more range time is necessary. My boyfriend had a S&W M&P 40. The trigger pull on that was really hard, but if someone was breaking into our house, I'd grab that over my pink sig sauer mosquito any day. Thus, I had to practice.

I haven't been to the range in a few years now and I'm pretty sure I'd shoot myself if I went now.

And I'm not eligible for conceal carry because some dick psychiatrist misdiagnosed my PTSD as bipolar and bipolar is an exclusionary criteria for conceal carry for Texas.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> What badge would it be? Excellent Service or Above and Beyond? Maybe Neat and Tidy?


Smdh lol. I hate you because that was funny.


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Female drivers shouldn't drive too late at night for safety reasons. (Unless she's obese and looks like a dude no one would mess with her then). The high hourly rate is NOT worth your well being, especially if you have children at home that need their mum to be home safe after work. So no taking offers to play video games with a complete stranger at 3 in the morning, and no compliance to an idiot who tries to over power you and tell you to turn your app off, you tell him to F off and get out then mace the hell out of his face if he won't. If women didn't work early morning shifts it would prevent an unsafe situation from the start.

The guys making jokes about this need their head read. Pretty sick sense of humour.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

She should sue her attacker and also sue Uber for not allowing her to carry weapons to defend herself.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

rembrandt said:


> Uber drivers are not among the most brave drivers around. If Uber drivers were brave, there would have been plenty of bad behaving pax killed by now. Uber drivers rather get killed than do self defense. Doesn't it surprise you why there are so few shooting incident considering the number of people drive?


I carry pepper spray


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

NHDriver said:


> The more I think about this the more questions I have as well. It would be very difficult to rape a driver in their vehicle. There is absolutely no room to do that unless the girl is pulled or voluntarily leaves the driver's seat (gun point/knife point/ clueless to his intentions). You have the steering wheel, console and limited seat room. Information is definitely missing.
> 
> Plus in that instance putting the vehicle in drive and heading to the closest area with your window rolled down screaming for help seems to be a good course of action. If she crashed the vehicle that would have also thwarted the attempt.


Like another poster mentioned rape doesn't have to mean genital penetration. It could be physical penetration of another body part like a hand/fingers or using an object like a bottle etc. Although it's hard to tell what qualifies as rape nowadays. It might have been when the pax forced the driver to touch their pants below the waist. We don't have enough detail to make any judgements other than what was said in the article (which really wasn't much).

Wouldn't surprise me if Uber deactivated this poor driver during the course of this investigation being the ******s CS and PR are.



empresstabitha said:


> I carry pepper spray


problem with this is that being a mist it could be blown back into the face/direction of the victim. Thereby defeating the purpose. It's too bad we can't carry TAZERS. That would've definitely get the job done.

That being said, it's too bad the driver didn't have a dash cam mounted. She would've had Uber's Board of Directors and legal dept wrapped around her little finger for an excellent multi million dollar retirement bonus.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Great way to shoot ur self or anything but the attacker. Try grabbing ur {non safety one in the chamber} weapon from a concealed location to face a suprise attack from beside or behind u.


I put mine in my shirt pocket.
Easy to draw and fire with either hand, and have practiced (dry fire) shooting behind me if someone has me from behind.


----------

